# maple sugar rub recipe?



## puckhed33 (May 13, 2016)

Has anyone used maple sugar in a pork rub recipe? I found some on Amazon and thought it might go good on a pulled pork or maybe chops.


----------



## canuck38 (May 13, 2016)

Seems to me if you can use brown sugar, why not Maple sugar.....?


----------



## 3montes (May 17, 2016)

I have been using a maple sugar/garlic rub from The Spice House. Excellent on pulled pork and ribs, chicken vegetables and most other things I have tried it on. As with everything from the Spice House it is top shelf fresh!

http://www.thespicehouse.com/spices/gateway-to-the-north-maple-sugar-seasoning#


----------

